# Ist das Laich?



## Egon (21. Apr. 2014)

Moin zusammen,

heute morgen habe ich stellenweise "Schaum" im Teich entdeckt.
Beim näheren Hingucken sind das kleine Kügelchen, was ich als Laich interpretieren würde.
An Tieren habe ich nur Goldfische im Teich.

Kann mir jemand sagen was das genau ist?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Thoma (21. Apr. 2014)

Also Goldfischlaich ist das nicht, die laichen unter Wasser ab.
Das bekommst Du meist gar ned mit.
Vermute irgend welche __ Frösche oder __ Kröten.
Den Laich bist Du aber eh bald wieder los, da wern sich Deine Goldis drüber her machen....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pema (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Egon,
Froschlaich oder Krötenlaich sieht anders aus. __ Kröten laichen in sog. Laichschnüren, Froschlaich bildet dicke Klumpen und die befinden sich eher im Uferbereich.
Bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass es nicht nur Schaum ist...auf den Fotos sieht es nämlich so aus.
Fisch doch mal etwas davon ab und fotografiere es in einem Glas.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2014)

Hi Egon,

wenn Goldfische laichen siehts aus als ob jemand lauter Hirsekörchen an Algen oder Unterwasserpflanzen gepappt hat (die klaren Eier haben nicht ganz 1mm Durchmesser)

Nur wenn Du Makropoden (Paradiesfische) im Teich hättest würde das mit Fischeiern im Schaum hinkommen. Da bauen die Männchen Schaumnester an der Wasseroberfläche, sammeln bei laichen die Eier ein, spucken sie in den Schaum und bewachen sie bis zum Schlupf.

MfG Frank


----------



## Egon (21. Apr. 2014)

Der Tipp mit dem Glas war gut, da sehe ich ganz deutlich, dass das nur Schaum ist.

Nun bleibt aber die Frage, wo der plötzlich her kommt.


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2014)

Wahrscheinlich hat eine Amsel gebadet. Die benutzen gerne Shampoo


----------



## Egon (21. Apr. 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat eine Amsel gebadet. Die benutzen gerne Shampoo


Tatsächlich, das stimmt!
Bei uns geht's zu wie in der Waschstraße am Samstag.


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2014)

Servus Egon

Eiweiß neigt zum schäumen und ist so gut wie in jedem Teich. Mal mehr, mal weniger.

Hast du einen Bachlauf oder einen Springbrunnen ?

Dort wo Wasser auf die Teichoberfläche plätschert bildet sich der Schaum.


----------

